# Getting to the RDS?



## limerickred

Hi,i'm heading up to see bruce springsteen in the rds on sun 25 may and staying in the red cow inn.Just wondering what would be the best way for getting to and from the concert and hotel?Bearing in mind that the concert will finish around 10.30 or 11.Would the best option be luas or dart or just get a taxi?Thanks for any advice.


----------



## vandriver

*Re: Getting to the rds*

You could take the no 18 bus from the red cow straight to rds although it is slow and infrequent.The luas would  leave you in city centre 2 miles away from rds and you could get the dart to sandymount (only 100 yards to rds) so not a bad option.For returning get a taxi (you may have to walk up to donnybrook)


----------



## Staples

*Re: Getting to the rds*

LAst time he played there, the traffic was chaotic and many people missed the concert, stuck in traffic.

From the red cow you could get the luas to connolly station and then get the dart from there to sandymount station.

Not sure what times the luas and dart finish at but you'd propbaly have time to get the dart into town and get a taxi if the luas is finished by then.


----------



## limerickred

Ok,thanks for the info.


----------



## Sue Ellen

On Sundays Luas [broken link removed] so probably wouldn't be a runner.

AFAIK the [broken link removed] does not go anywhere near the Red Cow.  The closest it goes is McDonald's at Kylemore Road and that is a fair ol' walk on a horrible Naas Road.

The [broken link removed]would appear to be an option alright but taxi straight to  Red Cow would probably be a better option.  As there are so many taxis around these days it shouldn't be a problem to get one.  I think Lansdowne Rd has a taxi rank.


----------



## bartbridge

We're going to Bruce Springsteen Thursday night so I'm guessing driving in is a no-no? 

Would there be enough time to get the dart after the concert and luas out to the red cow? Roughly how long would it take from sandymount station to the red cow luas stop?


----------



## clairebear88

Taxi is the best option, but go very very early, traffic will be brutal!


----------



## aidan119

Beware

In 2003 Bruce came onstage at 7.23 - ticket said 7.30, most people expected 8.30.

big crush at entrance when show started.

Sprinsgteen pre-show party in Break for the Border each day 1 pm to 5 pm, merchandise, Bruce music and videos and live music by Mark Wright who does a great set of Bruce covers and some of his own stuff as well. 
Great way to warm up for the show and meet other "like-minded individuals", its run by Badlands a UK based Bruce fan club.


----------

